# LT or GT



## tletourneau (Nov 18, 2013)

*LT or GT?*

Hi all,

I'm trying to determine if my mid-late 90's Craftsman tractor is a lawn tractor or a garden tractor. It seems like Sears did away with the LT and GT designation on some of their tractors during that time. The model is 917.256711.

I'm just curious.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tletourneau said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to determine if my mid-late 90's Craftsman tractor is a lawn tractor or a garden tractor. It seems like Sears did away with the LT and GT designation on some of their tractors during that time. The model is 917.256711.
> 
> I'm just curious.




What size rear tire does it have?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

A generalized way to distinguish between the two is, is the tractor set up to accommodate implements. Provision for front/rear mounting of implements and a pto.


----------



## tletourneau (Nov 18, 2013)

The rear tires are 20x10x8. As far as implements go, I'm not sure. It has a front mounted 2 stage snow blower and a sleeve hitch but no pto, everything seems to be belt drive.

I'm not sure I would use anything ground engaging beyond a dethatcher (and I'm not sure that counts), I'm just wondering what else I can do with this.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The only implements listed in the Sears fit up guide for your tractor are-
24428 - 48" Snow Blade
24300 - 40" Tine De-thatcher


----------



## tletourneau (Nov 18, 2013)

Well I bought it new with the 42" snow blower (model #842.240511). So does that count as an attachment too? I'm not trying to be annoying, I'm just confused about the blade and dethatcher being the only things listed.

I really appreciate the responses, thanks again everyone!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tletourneau said:


> Well I bought it new with the 42" snow blower (model #842.240511). So does that count as an attachment too? I'm not trying to be annoying, I'm just confused about the blade and dethatcher being the only things listed.
> 
> I really appreciate the responses, thanks again everyone!




If it only takes those attachments its a yard tractor, or Lt. I have a ys4500 that has the 20x10x8 tires, and it can use front attachments or light weight rear attachments but nothing heavy. I know of the Gt, Lt, and YS, or yard series they will put other pre-fixes ahead of them sometimes like DYT which is Deluxe yard tractor. I would say yours is a Lawn tractor, and if it has a hydro it is not good to use heavy stuff like an aerator, or box blade, etc.


----------



## tletourneau (Nov 18, 2013)

Good to know, thanks again for the replies. I am mostly going to use it as a lawn mower, snow blower and to tow a small trailer so it's not a big deal. As I said, I was just curious.

If it blows up some day then I may consider a GT.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tletourneau said:


> Good to know, thanks again for the replies. I am mostly going to use it as a lawn mower, snow blower and to tow a small trailer so it's not a big deal. As I said, I was just curious.
> 
> If it blows up some day then I may consider a GT.




No problem a snow blower, and small lawn trailer shouldnt hurt it at all. Stick around, and see how you like it here.


----------

